# Is a Trek 5000,a "Madone"?



## MadisonBiker (Feb 3, 2012)

I keep hearing people refer to Trek 5000s and 5200s as Madones. It is not written on the frame anywhere indicating the 5000 series carbon road frames are Madones, but I heard a dealer make that same reference yesterday to my 5000.....I started thinking about it last night (since I have a 5000 and a 5.9)? What's the story? Thanks!


----------



## hockey (Mar 8, 2005)

I think the name Madone was introduced around 2004-5. My Trek 5200 was 2004 and I believe a Madone was introduced then. To my knowledge the 5200 and later the 5000 (reduced specs) were replaced on the spec tree by the Madones.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes, they were called Madones when they came out. The 5000 was the same frame as the 5200, but with lower end components. As far as I know, they're still Madones, just the number changes. kinda like the Cannondale CAD 8543 7, or whatever number they're up to these days.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

The Madones were 5.2, 6.2 etc.. bikes with the 5000, 5900 etc. are not Madones

Check the archived bikes at treks website.


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

The first-gen Madone was introduced in 2004 and is a completely different from any of the 5000 series bikes. A Madone is a Madone,


----------



## MadisonBiker (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I did check the Trek website before posting this thread, but as I mentioned 2LBS Trek dealers in my area are the ones that called it a Madone. I guess that is a loose term for Trek carbon road bike (after 2004?). Whatever, I like my 5000 and I like my 5.9. Although I am not a fan of the Schleck brothers (loved the outcome of the TDF last year!!), I still like their bikes and the way Trek stands behind their products.


----------

